# Connor Shaw injury?



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2012)

Saw somewhere where it was mentioned that his shoulder was fractured, any truth to that?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you imagine what LSU is gonna do to that shoulder?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 17, 2012)

He's out for a while. Small fracture.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

That's too bad if it's true, would like to see them at full strength


----------



## Tim L (Sep 17, 2012)

Shaw's back up has looked pretty good and is probably alittle better passer; might not hurt them that much..


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2012)

Shouldn't hurt them, they have plenty of weapons.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> Shouldn't hurt them, they have plenty of weapons.


i.e.,....."weapons all over the field"


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 17, 2012)

I thing DJ Swearinger being suspended hurts as much if not more.


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> i.e.,....."weapons all over the field"



Looks like an armory on gameday.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 17, 2012)

he should be good to go by November...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> he should be good to go by November...




If that is the case you boys better kiss the East goodbye.. You guys have TOO many hard games ahead of you in the SEC to compete unless you ride Lattimore to no end.. I really don't want you to do that. I want you guys to be full speed in a few weeks for us.. I DO hate you guys too, but nothing like I hate the Orange boys.. If Shaw isn't playing this week, it might be tough.. Although Franklin might not play either.. Shaw never should have took a snap Saturday.. This falls on the ol ball coach.. He asked Conner how he felt.. "I feel good".. "Are you ready to take a hit"? "I'm good"... He should have sat him and got him ready for Mizzou...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2012)

ginny is going to have a field day with this when we play them.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 18, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that is the case you boys better kiss the East goodbye.. You guys have TOO many hard games ahead of you in the SEC to compete unless you ride Lattimore to no end.. I really don't want you to do that. I want you guys to be full speed in a few weeks for us.. I DO hate you guys too, but nothing like I hate the Orange boys.. If Shaw isn't playing this week, it might be tough.. Although Franklin might not play either.. Shaw never should have took a snap Saturday.. This falls on the ol ball coach.. He asked Conner how he felt.. "I feel good".. "Are you ready to take a hit"? "I'm good"... He should have sat him and got him ready for Mizzou...



Iam sure u dont Lattimore running over you...
AT half speed we still win and dont think deep down inside Spurrier is loving Dylan's performance which means he is gonna run up the score big time on jawja down at Willy B.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 18, 2012)

When your starting QB who is one of your leaders says he is a go, you dont undercut him and bench him.  I hated to see him get hurt but in his teammates eyes he is bigger than life right now because of the courage he had to get out there.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 18, 2012)

Shaw is playing Saturday according to Spurrier.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Iam sure u dont Lattimore running over you...
> AT half speed we still win and dont think deep down inside Spurrier is loving Dylan's performance which means he is gonna run up the score big time on jawja down at Willy B.


 
So what you're syaing is you want in on the Avatar bet with Ginny since you are SO confident you can beat us at half speed... C'mon Samurai... Put your Avatar where your mouth is..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what you're saying is you want in on the Avatar bet with Ginny since you are SO confident you can beat us at half speed... C'mon Samurai... Put your Avatar where your mouth is..




TTT... Just want to make sure you see this Samurai.. I would HATE for you to miss out on this GOLDEN oppurtunity...A Chance like this only comes by once for a USCe team.. Kinda like an SEC championship... Oh wait... You guys have never won an SEC championship.. But hey.. This is your year.. You only need half your players!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> TTT... Just want to make sure you see this Samurai.. I would HATE for you to miss out on this GOLDEN oppurtunity...A Chance like this only comes by once for a USCe team.. Kinda like an SEC championship... Oh wait... You guys have never won an SEC championship.. But hey.. This is your year.. You only need half your players!!



BTW, in case you forgot what Ginny's bet was I've attached this pic..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> TTT... Just want to make sure you see this Samurai.. I would HATE for you to miss out on this GOLDEN oppurtunity...A Chance like this only comes by once for a USCe team.. Kinda like an SEC championship... Oh wait... You guys have never won an SEC championship.. But hey.. This is your year.. You only need half your players!!


 

Samurai I guess you aren't that convinced USC will just walk over UGA this year..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2012)

paddy if you really think your hens can beat us at "half speed" then you're even more out in the weeds than your buddy crack house.

By the by Slayer, Good luck on holding ginny's feet to the fire on this bet.  He's still running scared from my bet.  Loser leaves the forum for a year.

Come on ginny.  Be a man.  After all your talk about weapons all over the field and all of your great recruiting don't tell me you're scared.

You want in on that one paddy big mouth?  I'll be glad to let you in on it.


----------



## gin house (Sep 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> paddy if you really think your hens can beat us at "half speed" then you're even more out in the weeds than your buddy crack house.
> 
> By the by Slayer, Good luck on holding ginny's feet to the fire on this bet.  He's still running scared from my bet.  Loser leaves the forum for a year.
> 
> ...



   I doubt you know but im going to have to ask this......What are you talking about?   The bet is the loser leaves for the year, im confident.   Are you in your fruities talking to yourself in the mirror again acting like youre talking to me little man?   Running scared from your bet????............   Youre out of your mind dude     In your mind do we have conversations on a daily basis?   Where do you come up with the above?


----------



## gin house (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a little tidbit on the QB situation.   Shaw will start against Mizzu this week.  On another note our backup Dylan Thompson is ranked #17 in QB rating,  two spots behind #15 aaron Murray.   Dylan also leads the nation in yards per completion.......Not bad for a backup.    Can he do it against SEC defenses???   Thats the only question i have.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2012)

gin house said:


> I doubt you know but im going to have to ask this......What are you talking about?   The bet is the loser leaves for the year, im confident.   Are you in your fruities talking to yourself in the mirror again acting like youre talking to me little man?   Running scared from your bet????............   Youre out of your mind dude     In your mind do we have conversations on a daily basis?   Where do you come up with the above?



Good, then it's a bet.  This place will be better without your little boy babbling.  For a year anyway.

How about it paddy?  I embarrassed crackhouse into manning up?  You in?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good, then it's a bet.  This place will be better without your little boy babbling.  For a year anyway.
> 
> How about it paddy?  I embarrassed crackhouse into manning up?  You in?




Thing is, he still has to change his Avatar to a UGA one.. That way I can keep bringing up old posts with that pic in it while he's not posting...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2012)

Who is Connor Shaw?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Who is Connor Shaw?



Lattimore's girl friend... She keeps getting slapped around and hurting her shoulder...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lattimore's girl friend... She keeps getting slapped around and hurting her shoulder...



I thought Lattimore was dating the old qb Garcia.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I thought Lattimore was dating the old qb Garcia.........




Lattimore couldn't deal with her drinking.. Coming home at all different hours of the night and with strange men.. They broke up and the last thing I heard was Garcia is in Canada.  He is the 3rd string cheerleader captain for one of the CFL teams...


----------



## gin house (Sep 21, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good, then it's a bet.  This place will be better without your little boy babbling.  For a year anyway.
> 
> How about it paddy?  I embarrassed crackhouse into manning up?  You in?



   Are you drunk?  Its been a bet for at least six months   Whats up with questioning my manhood? Mannin up this and that.........    Youre a funny little guy.   FYI......I wouldnt question anyones manhood when i look like the kid from josh and drake, you know the disney show?  Im sure you've seen it or are watching it now   I would have changed that avatar too


----------



## gin house (Sep 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lattimore's girl friend... She keeps getting slapped around and hurting her shoulder...



  Sounds about right........Got to watch then georgia boys  Latti laying that carolina strong arm down


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

gin house said:


> Sounds about right........Got to watch then georgia boys  Latti laying that carolina strong arm down




What's funny is Gurley has more yards (over 100 more) and has a better average per carry (9.9 to 4.9) and more TD's than Lattimore.. Lattimore has carried it 20 more time than Gurley..  What's up with that..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is Gurley has more yards (over 100 more) and has a better average per carry (9.9 to 4.9) and more TD's than Lattimore.. Lattimore has carried it 20 more time than Gurley..  What's up with that..



Oh no you didnt.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Oh no you didnt.......




I think he's getting soft.. Turned into a wuss after he hurt his knee..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Oh no you didnt.......




Even Keith Marshall has almost as many yards as ol Latty with 16 less carries .. He has a better average (over a yard more) then Latty also.. What's up with that...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2012)

Lot of class being shown in this thread...tearing down players.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Lot of class being shown in this thread...tearing down players.


 
This "class" you speak of... Would it be the same "class" displayed on the defenseless receiver from Alabama-Birmingham by  D.J. Swearinger?? Then tweeting on how cool it was..


Lighten up...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> This "class" you speak of... Would it be the same "class" displayed on the defenseless receiver from Alabama-Birmingham by  D.J. Swearinger?? Then tweeting on how cool it was..
> 
> 
> Lighten up...



Who defended that?

Since you brought it up, why didn't the vandy player get suspended for the hit on justice cunningham which was a much worse hit? Would be great if the SEC office showed some consistency....


My point on class was not about the players, it was about posters talking about how worthless some young men, who are actually one of the few role models are washed up and not as good as others due to a knee injury.  Go re-read it.

I caught myself doing it on the dabo thread and removed it...regardless of what I think of dabo, it is not the right thing to do.

Just been a long week at work and I hate it when any fans take it to a personal level against specific players.

Consider me lightened....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Who defended that?
> 
> Since you brought it up, why didn't the vandy player get suspended for the hit on justice cunningham which was a much worse hit? Would be great if the SEC office showed some consistency....
> 
> ...


 
I know what you were saying.. I've had nothing but great things to say about Latty.. He is a phenominal player and stays out of trouble. I've said that in dozens of posts.. I was really just pushing Ginny's buttons..


----------



## gin house (Sep 21, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know what you were saying.. I've had nothing but great things to say about Latty.. He is a phenominal player and stays out of trouble. I've said that in dozens of posts.. I was really just pushing Ginny's buttons..



    You cant push my buttons   Its really funny to hear someone talk about a first round draftpick that way   Make no mistake Guryley and Marshal will be good backs but teams know what Lattimore is and key in on the run.  You know since we dont have any wide recievers


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

gin house said:


> You cant push my buttons



I've done it already on more than 1 occasion...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

gin house said:


> Its really funny to hear someone talk about a first round draftpick that way



The boy is a stud and I promise you.. Grantham will focus on him just like ANY team will.. You'de be lucky to actually keep him a full 4 years. It just doesn't happen now a-days. Keeping studs like that for a full 4 is un heard of.. Good luck to ya! I don't want him around for a full 4 but at the end of the day.. Our D will focus on him and will shut him down.. Your QB better pull it out cause Latty won't have a chance too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2012)

gin house said:


> You cant push my buttons   Its really funny to hear someone talk about a first round draftpick that way   Make no mistake Guryley and Marshal will be good backs but teams know what Lattimore is and key in on the run.  You know since we dont have any wide recievers




From the way you guys have protected Conner to this point, do you really think you'll be able to stop our guys from hitting Shaw just as hard if not harder.. I wish the best to you guys tomorrow. I want you to win! If we both go into our game undefeated than Game day will be there! And I hope Corso puts on a Rooster Head and we'll be guaranteed a WIN! Good luck against Mizzou and I mean that!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2012)

The way Dylan Thompson is throwing the ball I am not sure if Shaw will hold his job through the season.  Thompson is a RS Soph that Spurrier has been very high on during the spring and fall.  Spurrier likes shaw's coachability and spurrier has become more loyal to QB's than he was at UF.  Look at Garcia for example...I think Spurrier heard all the criticism about revolving QB's at UF and his first years at SC.  He seems to stick with a single guy more now.

Probably to a fault with shaw, he was not ready to play, not sure he is physically ready to play this week either.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 22, 2012)

True dat Irish.  I think his admin assistant must read what all the gamecock message boards have been sayin since he arrived.  It seems he is dialed into the pulse of gamecock nation.  He is smart and knows we can win with a healthy Shaw better than Dylan but deep down inside he has got to love Dylan.  This kid came in with bad mechanics and spent the summer working on footwork and throwing motion. ( keeping the ball high to the cheek and throwing it like a dart ala Phil Petty).  Now   Shaw is a leader and one tough hombre- his diddy was quoted as sayin its a pride thing as far as him sayin he can play.  He is trying to uphold the "Shaw" name according to his diddy.... i wish it were he couldnt let his teammates down but its all good.  If yall remember i was the first one who asked u jawja folks about Shaw after his junior year in high school.  Ya'll  said he was tough,smart and a coach's son - he is true as advertise!


----------



## gin house (Sep 22, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've done it already on more than 1 occasion...



  You'll have to let me know when you do.  You know im  not there when you and SGD stand around and rant in front of the mirror in your tighty whities talkin smack to me.........


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 23, 2012)

not bad for a jawja boy.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2012)

Shaw was impressive completing 20/21, only missing on his first attempt.

Murray had a streak of his own starting out 12/12 and finishing 18/24.

Looking forward to a good battle in Columbia, likely between two undefeated teams!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 25, 2012)

Shaw got some love on the mutha ship... they love his toughness.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Shaw got some love on the mutha ship... they love his toughness.



Wonder how tough he'll be when Jarvis drives that shoulder to the ground!


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 26, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder how tough he'll be when Jarvis drives that shoulder to the ground!



Bout as tough as Murray when Clowney and Taylor make a Murray Sammich.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 26, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Bout as tough as Murray when Clowney and Taylor make a Murray Sammich.



How quickly they forget.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 26, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> How quickly they forget.



Never gets old does it?????  Love seeing that bobble headed QB get thrown around like a rag doll.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 26, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Never gets old does it?????  Love seeing that bobble headed QB get thrown around like a rag doll.



His technique has really improved so i hate to see what he is going to do to Murray when we play.  Maybe pick him up and twirl him around like an helicopter...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> His technique has really improved so i hate to see what he is going to do to Murray when we play. Maybe pick him up and twirl him around like an helicopter...


 

Gonna have to get to him 1st...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2012)

I hate to break it to you cackalacky fans but Da Clown is not going to simply run over Gurly while he is blocking for Murray the same way he did gun shy Brokewell!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 26, 2012)

heck,I could sack Murry if I was not blocked.....just saying.

should be a good game between 2 good teams

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 26, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder how tough he'll be when Jarvis drives that shoulder to the ground!



   Wonder if he'll get to him?    If i were basing it on last season i  would say.......Na.   Last year JJ had 0 sacks against us and 0 qb hurries.  That is info i saw, i havent researched it but id say its correct.  Connor aint skeered


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah ginny. SC is just too much for Jarvis to handle.  LOL.  Holy crap you are on something.

Can not wait for this game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> Are you drunk?  Its been a bet for at least six months Whats up with questioning my manhood? Mannin up this and that.........    Youre a funny little guy.   FYI......I wouldnt question anyones manhood when i look like the kid from josh and drake, you know the disney show?  Im sure you've seen it or are watching it now   I would have changed that avatar too



Do you really want me to answer that question?  If so, I'll pm it to you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> Wonder if he'll get to him?    If i were basing it on last season i  would say.......Na.   Last year JJ had 0 sacks against us and 0 qb hurries.  That is info i saw, i havent researched it but id say its correct.  Connor aint skeered



Much different defense this year..  BTW, we'll have everyone for this game. Rambo and Ogletree at practice this week!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Can not wait for this game.


----------



## gin house (Sep 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you really want me to answer that question?  If so, I'll pm it to you.



   Pm away sweetheart.  It works both ways but you may want to break out a box of tissues if you whine as long as you have over nothing.   Either way......I couldnt take anything you say seriously coming from the pic in the avatar.........   Go get em keyboard warrior


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 28, 2012)

Jarvis wont be a factor- Marcus will take care of him.


----------



## Horns (Sep 28, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Jarvis wont be a factor- Marcus will take care of him.



We will see next Saturday.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope uga doesn't lose to UT...would ruin all the expectations.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Hope uga doesn't lose to UT...would ruin all the expectations.



About like it would have if we would have lost to UK last year..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## gin house (Oct 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> paddy if you really think your hens can beat us at "half speed" then you're even more out in the weeds than your buddy crack house.
> 
> By the by Slayer, Good luck on holding ginny's feet to the fire on this bet.  He's still running scared from my bet.  Loser leaves the forum for a year.
> 
> ...



 You nailed it.......  Where does all the football wisdom come from??


----------

